# How to raise potassium in lawn?



## Danno99 (Aug 9, 2018)

Hey all, not sure if you can see my pic of my soil results, but is there anything that seems to be out of sorts?
Potassium low, organic matter high? Any tips are greatly appreciated!!


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

That's a good looking soil test, with the exception of the potassium shortage. Sure doesn't look like a typical New Hampshire soil!

In specific, the good OM, moderate TEC, high calcium and magnesium (which give a higher-than-normal pH for NH) don't look like a native NH soil. You or somebody have done some good work on that soil in the past.

By the way, don't let anybody talk you into applying lime to that soil, just because "you need to apply lime every year in New Hampshire" -- your calcium and magnesium levels don't want to be pushed any higher.

To add potassium for a lawn, I highly recommend Sulfate of Potash (0-0-50), applied at a rate of 1#K / 1ksqft, on a monthly basis from May through August. It can be hard to source. I get mine at Milford Agway, where the manager has been ordering a new pallet each time when they've run out in the last few years, even though it sounds like I'm one of the only customers he has which specifically requests it each year.

My sandy soil here in New Hampshire just doesn't hold potassium well -- I've just come to accept that I will need to apply it monthly in order to supply it to the lawn...


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Yes, sulfate of Potash NOT muriate of potash. Go light as @ken-n-nancy recommend, trying not to push the pH.

Retest next year and make sure you arent raising pH a lot.

Slow and steady is the game here.


----------



## Danno99 (Aug 9, 2018)

"That's a good looking soil test, with the exception of the potassium shortage. Sure doesn't look like a typical New Hampshire soil!

In specific, the good OM, moderate TEC, high calcium and magnesium (which give a higher-than-normal pH for NH) don't look like a native NH soil. You or somebody have done some good work on that soil in the past."

That somebody was me. I've raised my PH from 4.5 when I bought this place to what it is now ...6.9. I've manually spread compost that I've brought in by the truckload. I'm the guy who's out on his lawn with his wheelbarrow every weekend, not really having a clue as to what I'm doing, but trying my best, and my lawn looks like shit. Absolute shit. I've broken my back trying to get everything right, but year after year my lawn starts off gangbusters in the spring, and then shuts down when the heat comes. My grass is thin and sparse. I've posted here looking for help with seeding in the fall. I'm at wits end.


----------

